# Reciclando "Mi teclado"



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hola amigos, después de varios años de uso y de crítica de mis hijos, me decidí por limpiar mi teclado. resulta que había alcanzado un estado de suciedad tal, que mis hijos traen su propio teclado por no tocar el mio.







La foto muestra el teclado después de quitar las teclas de la parte central! A la vez muestra las teclas! Verdad que no exagero?






Esta foto muestra el dispositivo que me compré hace unos años para limpiar mis anteojos. Se mete agua y el objeto a limpiar es sometido a la acción de ultrasonido. Así pues metí las teclas en ese baño, las cual así quedaron limpias sin que sufrieran los LEDs que iluminan las teclas en uno de 3 colores seleccionables!






Así, después de volver a montar todo mi teclado ha quedado limpio! Cuestión es si realmente el resultado es bueno! Ahora mis hijos van a usar el teclado aumentando así la probabilidad y la frecuencia de uso de mi ordenador! 

No me queda mas que comentar, que presentando lo mugriento de mi teclado después de varios años de uso, usar Windows 8, que fomenta el uso de la pantalla con la función "touch", fuera que muchos programas que se usan en la electrónica, IDes y demás no funcionan, dejará la pantalla tan mugrienta como mi teclado! Quién quiere eso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2014)

Eso no era un teclado , era un arma biológica de destrucción masiva  . . . pasa por comer arriba de él 

Te felicito por la limpieza y por la limpiadora ultrasónica


----------



## EdoNork (Sep 8, 2014)

¿No has añadido unas gotas de detergente al agua? Ayudan en la limpieza. Y un chorrito de alcohol isopropílico, también.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 8, 2014)

Yo no tengo maquinista pero de vez en cuando desmonto los teclados y los limpio por métodos normales.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2014)

yo también le pase la ultrasonido,pero luego se me perdieron algunas teclas


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 8, 2014)

puff, que memorias que me vienen, de cuando allí a mediados de los 90 desarmaba teclados, sacando y limpiando tecla por tecla y limpiandolas con un poquito de alcohol, y bien recuerdo que llegue a usar cerca de 15 años un teclado de una 486, que no tenía ni el botón de windows. Era un teclado muy duro, pero muy resistente.
Lo de comer cerca de la computadora siempre me parecio una pesima costumbre, yo apenas llegue a tener un cafecito, pero bien alejado en caso de que se volcase, y uno de los mayores fastidios solia ser por parte de mis hermanos, de que poco después de andar comiendo cosas grasientas como empanadas, iban a jugar sin limpiarse las manos, y engrasaban tanto el teclado como el ratón. Que disgusto me solia causar tocar esos componentes de esa manera.
Si me permiten un ligero offtopic, otra mala costumbre, tocar los controles remotos con las manos grasientas, y luego los controles empezaban a fallar por la grasa en los contactos, y envolverlos para prevenir eso de poco servia, porque les molestaban el nylon y se lo sacaban.
Y volviendo al tema, conocí gente tan perezoza que cuando el teclado estaba sucio, en lugar de limpiarlo, simplemente lo cambiaba.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 9, 2014)

El teclado que tengo creo que me costó 5€ o así. Si paso una hora limpiándolo "pierdo dinero" pero la verdad es que me sabe mal tirar tanto. Nos vamos a cargar el planeta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2014)

Conservo un teclado IBM americano PS2 de una XT  , así que ha de tener 20 años , y funciona perfectamente , además pesa cómo 4 kilos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo también le pase la ultrasonido,pero luego se me perdieron algunas teclas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 9, 2014)

ho nooo , volvió el frasco 13 ¡¡¡


se me perdieron tres teclas cuando tire el agua de la tina,se ve que estaban alli ,luego problablemente el perro se las comio,porque ni rastro de las teclas encontre,
en realidad no se si así paso,se perdieron nomas


----------



## chclau (Sep 9, 2014)

Debe ser el mismo perro que me comia los deberes


----------

